#       1 8.2  2.0

## zaratushtra

10     ,            .      ,      ,         .                    . :

   1  8.2.12.80  2.0.14.8,   ,   (             )           

      ,     ,    (  2-3 )        .          .     :  ,   ,       (      - )
   :
- 
-  
-  ,   :

              :


                .

         40,       ,     : 1  ; 2)  ; 3)   

           ,                 (0,4, 0,9, 3,0, 5,0 ,     15  )       (          ),         .  

           ,      20-     ,       (   ),       (     ),       (         ),                   . 

  ,    ,            .          : ,   ,   ,            .        1   :
1)      ( ):
      -   (  ) 10.160.1       
     -    10.160.1     :  15,  3,  3  .. 
     -  ,     20.1 60.1 (70)     
2)       20.110.1        
3)            2140
4)          (   ,      ) 20.121        20.110.1     
5)                     4340
6)         : 6290.1.1-, 90.368-, 90.2.143- 
7)               .                         
8)        20,23,25,26        :
   -        
   -         , : 4020.1-    20-    , 2140   ( ) 40-   
   -                 ,    : 20.121 -  ( )   ; 4020.1 -     20-    , 4340 -  ( ) 40-   ; 90.2.143      

      ,          ϻ,    ,       ,        40    ,     ,        :




> :
> 1 -   -  
> 2 -    -  15 
> 3 -    -  3 
> 4 -    -  5


.*.       ,   ,     ,       40        

*     ,      ,     ,                40.*


   25 ,      (       ,     ),     ,     20-      ,   ,    ,     ,          .       , 25-,      26   90.8.1 (        97-),        ,          .      -     40,     ....

----------


## zaratushtra

,     ,      ,      .

    ,     40        "  "      "-"  25    20,     90.8.1

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>     "-"  25    20

-    .   90.

----------


## zaratushtra

*ZloiBuhgalter* !

  :     ,    ,  -  25,  "-"   ,      

  ,    (  ),       ,    "     1  8"  2,0 ,           .     ,      7.7,    8 -              ,  -

----------


## zaratushtra

40,    2.0      ???

----------


## TRIAN

,        2.0...  ,  -  ?

----------


## zaratushtra

*TRIAN*
  1 (  . 7.7.  2  3-,  7,7  1 , . 8.0   8)   1  ,    7.7,  8-  ,          ,     ,  1 ,      ,       ,      

  -        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=zaratushtra;53031081  ,    (  ),       ...     ,      7.7,    8 -              ,  -        [/QUOTE]

http://www.v8.1c.ru/metod/books/book.jsp?id=161
      .      ,   7.7    .

----------


## zaratushtra

**  ,   ,    1,6,    2,0   ,       ( )     ,     ....

----------


## Prikum

> ,     40        "  "


 !     ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> !     ?


     20,23,25,26    40  20-   ,     40    ,

----------


## Prikum

,    ,     ?

----------


## zaratushtra

*Prikum*       ,         ,      ,    ,    ,      40,   ,      ,

----------


## Rebecca5616

40        .
   40          .     .      " "  25 (    )
     ,      40.          .
 -     26.  25   90   .      ,    .    40          .

----------


## zaratushtra

*Rebecca5616*    ,  .

   .          "   ".            " ",   20-

----------


## Rebecca5616

.
        ,  26 .
       "",         25   ,      26 .    ,          .

----------


## zaratushtra

26  44-   90-,  25-      - (  :  ,  ),  ,    ?      ?

*Rebecca5616*     26   2 : 26.1 -        26- (  )  26.25 -    ,     ?     26.1   90-,  26.25 -  20-

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.    90   (26/25)  20

----------


## zaratushtra

*ZloiBuhgalter* 25-   90-  ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

, c   .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7%E5%F2&page=4

----------


## zaratushtra

> : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7%E5%F2&page=4


,      .

    -  25  26       ,   -,      20-,   -,      90-         (   25-  -),       -   .       ,   -    26-,   - 25-,   25-       -

 ,       1   ,                ,           -       ,      .....  ...

----------


## Prikum

*zaratushtra*,      !  :Wink:    25   20          !

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=12695&printversion=y ( )

----------


## Rebecca5616

,    "-".

----------


## Rebecca5616

"-"    26 .        .

----------


## zaratushtra

25-  26- ,   Rebecca5616  25-  20-  -   ,   ,      -        20-        , , .

   ,       ,   .          ,           (     ).              ()  ,                 .              41-   ( )        ,       ,   ,   4 . 2010          .

----------

! ,   :                                                         26      . 90.08.1. -  .    ,  26      . 90.02.1. (1 8.2 - ).  26     ? .

----------


## zaratushtra

**, 26    20
    ,     ,

----------

,   Prikum   ?

----------


## econom

(1)     .   ,     25.
  ,     .      -   .   .
!  25 -         , ..        ( 8-  ).  :     , ..    20  () 23 .     25       .
     :




> :
> ...
> -  ,   :
> 
>               :
> 
> 
> ...
>      ...   ,     20-


     -    ,  25  ,      ,          
 -  25  ?

----------


## econom

> **, 26    20


  ,   90.2  90.8

----------


## Dasha74

,  
, ,   .
:   2 ,      . 
: 4  (,   2   -    - )       ,  25 -   .
  20  25       ...    ,       -   , , /  ..?
   25  ()...  ,             .
...

----------

25    20   "  ", ..       25 ,         20.     .    ,   ,   .

----------


## Dasha74

-...    ,     ... ,  ? (((

----------

- -       ,   -   %      -  .    /  / /   (   )          .  .. / 1  + % 2 ......  
 1       . 
         5 ,      -    1 .        5       -       ,   -  .         .                 -     .    ,

----------


## Naumov

> - -       ,   -   %      -  .    /  / /   (   )          .  .. / 1  + % 2 ......  
>  1       . 
>          5 ,      -    1 .        5       -       ,   -  .         .                 -     .    ,


   .
  ,  ,  .
   -    1,  .

         ,     - ?     .

----------

..  .           ?      .. 
  :     (, -)       ( ..  ,              -,  ..   ,    )  1      - -11      /   (20 10     )  18   ..     ..  -11  1  ,           ,   ...  ,  -    ..         ..        ..

----------

...
1)      ( ):
      -   (  ) 10.160.1       
     -    10.160.1     :  15,  3,  3  .. 
     -  ,     20.1 60.1 (70)     
2)       20.110.1        
3)            2140
4)          (   ,      ) 20.121        20.110.1     
5)                     4340
6)         : 6290.1.1-, 90.368-, 90.2.143- 
7)               .                         
....

..  .           ?      .. 
  :     (, -)       ( ..  ,              -,  ..   ,    )  1      - -11      /   (20 10     )  18   ..     ..  -11  1  ,           ,   ...  ,  -    ..         ..        ..

----------

> ..


  ..1-7,    .  - .  . ,     ():           .

----------

> ..1-7,    .  - .  . ,     ():           .


    ?         ..   .      ,    ..         ..      1  ?    )

----------

> 


  -11     "-"  "   ".       " ".

----------

> -11     "-"  "   ".       " ".


, -        ))    .. ,  ,   ..    "" ,   () ..  , .-      ..      / )..   ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> , -        ))


   ,  ?
   1  -     .




> "" ,   () .


 1     ,    "   -" .

----------

